
Feds: Mexican Tycoon Exploited Super PACs to Influence U.S. Elections - m_warsh
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/02/11/feds_mexican_tycoon_used_super_pacs_to_influence_us_elections
======
hyperion2010
Gross conflation of 'we warned you foreign political spending would happen'
and 'the SCOTUS citizens united ruling is wrong.' Seriously, did anyone miss
the 'Congress shall make no law' bit of the 1st amendment? If you don't want
foreign spending then you can't just trample all over the Constitution for
political expedience, you have to actually pass a law that addresses it
directly instead of taking the easy way out. There are ways to have real
campaign finance reform without restricting speech. PS Arguments that
corporations should not be allowed to have freedom of speech or that spending
money is not a form of speech really do not belong here.

~~~
kaonashi
> PS Arguments that corporations should not be allowed to have freedom of
> speech or that spending money is not a form of speech really do not belong
> here.

Sounds like a really ridiculous argument when you phrase it so explicitly, but
OK.

------
steve19
No spoilers! Don't ruin it for everyone else. (Applicable to people who know
what I mean)

~~~
chrisfarms
I thought they had really stepped up the interactivity.

EDIT: --snip--

~~~
torkins
I didn't get it when he mentioned it but thanks to your comment I'm pretty
sure I do. Might want to remove the clue for others' benefit

------
PhantomGremlin
Bah. Nothing new here. This stuff has been going on _forever_. You didn't need
the "Citizens United" ruling to enable this.

One of my favorite instances involved the inventor of the Internet drinking
too much iced tea, back in 1996:

[http://www.jewishworldreview.com/cols/hart101900.asp](http://www.jewishworldreview.com/cols/hart101900.asp)

Gore "lost his memory" some 85 times - 85 times - when he was questioned by
the FBI about his role in various fundraising scandals, including "Chinagate,"
an illegal scheme that raised millions of dollars in campaign-cash from
communist Chinese for the Clinton-Gore reelection effort in 1996.

Gore claimed that at one pivotal meeting at the White House where illegal
fundraising was discussed, he must have missed the illegal parts because he
was frequently in the bathroom thanks to drinking too much iced tea. But
senior White House officials say the meetings were stopped whenever the
president or vice president left, and one of these officials remembers Gore
"attentively listening."

------
coldcode
No I don't want to read your stupid full screen registration page.

~~~
cookrn
Visiting via Google keeps it away:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fthecable.foreig...](https://www.google.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fthecable.foreignpolicy.com%2Fposts%2F2014%2F02%2F11%2Ffeds_mexican_tycoon_used_super_pacs_to_influence_us_elections&oq=http%3A%2F%2Fthecable.foreignpolicy.com%2Fposts%2F2014%2F02%2F11%2Ffeds_mexican_tycoon_used_super_pacs_to_influence_us_elections)

